# Two new ships ordered for Princess Cruises



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

Fincantieri and Carnival Corporation & plc have reached an agreement to build two ships for Princess Cruises to a new design. The agreement is subject to the usual conditions of the execution of a definitive contract, financing and other contract closing matters.

The new ships will be 139,000 GT, with a passenger capacity of 3,600 and will take enter service in Spring 2013 and 2014. They will be the largest built to date for Princess Cruises fleet. 

The German Meyer Werft shipyard was also bidding for the contract.

Fred (Thumb)


----------



## Lksimcoe (Oct 30, 2006)

Fred

It makes me wonder what Cunard will do once the new Queen Elizabeth launches later this year. I remember when the Queen Victoria launched, they announced the QE very soon afterwards based on sales.
Hopefully the same thing will happen again. It would be nice to see Cunard with another ship or 2.


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

Lksimcoe said:


> Fred
> 
> It makes me wonder what Cunard will do once the new Queen Elizabeth launches later this year. I remember when the Queen Victoria launched, they announced the QE very soon afterwards based on sales.
> Hopefully the same thing will happen again. It would be nice to see Cunard with another ship or 2.


Perhaps a major problem is that the only remaining British female monarch's name is Queen Anne. (Jester) 

Fred


----------



## Lksimcoe (Oct 30, 2006)

fred henderson said:


> Perhaps a major problem is that the only remaining British female monarch's name is Queen Anne. (Jester)
> 
> Fred


Maybe the "Princess Edward"?

[=P]


----------

